# Social Category > General Chat Forum >  "Gullible Conspiracy Theorists"

## sgafc

Many people are drawn to the conspiracy view of life, and expose themselves to massive ridicule. The more they attempt to propagate their views the more paranoid and crazy they sound.

Believing in conspiracy "theories" is not an easy thing to do for the average human being. Due to the "dumbing down" in the schools, the media and society at large, it is just impossible to see what is going on around us.

Life is not what we think it is. The irony is that so much of what was termed theory is being proven on a daily basis. The "financial crises" no doubt, is one of those predictions made by the conspiracy nuts.

And why do conspiracy theorist get condemned for "getting all their info from the net", and being gullible, for believing everything they read?
I would suggest that the internet is actually the best resource to obtain conspiracy information from. You will not find it on TV, Newspapers etc.(Very suspect, if these theories are indeed a lot of crap.) In Fact you wont find it easily on the internet. I have yet to see media sites with links to the Illuminati, Freemasons and so on. People stumble upon the information because of a genuine yearning for info. But once you have stumbled upon a site, and you read with an open mind, there is no turning back.

As for the statement that conspiracy nuts are gullible! It takes a lot of courage to believe the "weird" info on conspiracies. And to debunk myths such as swine flu, global warming etc. In short ,conspiracy nuts, refuse to believe what is easy to believe, and believe what is extremely difficult to believe. That says much, for the independence of mind of your average conspiracy theorists.

----------


## Dave A

For lies to be plausible, they must be built with grains of truth. It is in the arrangement of these grains that deception is achieved.

The very reason conspiracy theories remain theories is a lack of conclusive evidence - a situation which works both ways. The theory cannot be conclusively proved or disproved. So whenever there isn't clear evidence to a firm conclusion there exists a number of possibilities.

So what to do from here?

At this point I'd like to suggest there is a lot to be learnt from Texas Hold'em poker. The mathematical probability of one hand winning over another can be calculated, but the hand with the highest probability of winning is not necessarily going to be the winning hand. 

And so it is with conspiracy theories. It's wise to keep an open mind to all possible outcomes, including the less likely ones.

But keeping an open mind is something different from belief, and here is where I have problems with some of the conspiracy theory disciples out there. The moment you confuse speculation with fact your judgement is clouded. Worse still - When you place absolute faith in a minority chance theory, statistically the odds are against you and more often than not you're headed for trouble.

My greatest concern with some of the conspiracy theories that float around is that they might not be the product of strong, independant thinkers - but rather people who find comfort in the notion that their continued poor lot in life can be blamed on someone or something other than themselves.

In time some of these theories will be proved right, some will be proved wrong, and some will continue in that twilight zone of insufficient evidence. In the meantime I'll try to keep an open mind.

----------

Graeme (28-Apr-09), Superscenic (30-Apr-09)

----------


## sgafc

Lack of responsibility is the biggest contributor of failure in life. In as much as conspiracy nuts are considered individuals looking for "excuses" and people to apportion blame on, I believe the converse is true. Whenever we give our power and responsibility away(same thing), evil triumphs. Its because humanity has been in a slumber for many years that all these events happened. (Wars, famine, financial crisis).

We cannot blame the Illuminati, Brotherhood or anyone, we only have how ourselves to blame. 

_Nobody takes responsibility for my Failures, but everybody claims credit for my Success!_ :Confused:

----------


## Frankincense

Conspiring Flesh will be revealed...simple logical deduction...

 "The irony is that so much of what was termed theory is being proven on a daily basis"..... :Slayer: 

"It takes a lot of courage " ....something the average Man does *not* posses...as He would need to surrender to the Truth.... :Applaud:  (The consequences of that are TERRIBLE & Dreadfull!!!!OMG....hows an ice cold prison floor....or total economic isolation?..or even death!)

666 is a part of the Christian's (and any other religion) belief...it's something God has ordained...*no one can stop it*(nor do i recommend anyone try) no matter how much courage they posses....it's something we need to work through....Churches don't really bother interpreting how it's being rolled out upon thier own congregations due to thier personal involvement....WTF?

Aptly surrounding..."Buying and Selling"...hhhmmm...obvious!...(to me...but hey, I'm only a little person...dont wanna upset too many folks...but I know what's coming...unfortunately  :Innocent: )

"We cannot blame the Illuminati, Brotherhood or anyone, we only have how ourselves to blame. " ...quite the case...God will assign the blame at the right time....we are martyrs...or partakers and leaders within it....at the end of each day: Man, Woman and Child are to account for their affiliations and memberships....

In this time...when someone refers to "Conspracy theorists" as "tellers of lies - bringers of fairy tales"...it's usually due to vested interests in what is happening on the globe and a "temporary self preservation technique"....IMHO

I don't blame flesh for denying the terrible stories I bring to light...after all...if the truth isn't palatable....spit it out for another truth....WTF?

The majority of flesh I address have never really illustrated a passion for believing things other than mainstream...must be a natural/inate trait of flesh...it wont stop me though! :Chair: 

I wont even bother prooving further that George Bush brought down his own towers, nor that the current Swine flu has been created for the usual benefit of pharmaceutical companies(notice the jump in share prices) as the demand for vacines grows....

We're part of the "ant farm"....Fu^&ng Great!(sarcasm)

Oh well....let the wicked be wicked still, let the rightous be righteous still.

Good to chat through all this crap though....

May the Nation rest well and enjoy the fruits of their labour...

----------


## insulin

First of: Do not claim something if you do not understand something. Well let me clue you in on a little something I call reality. -Please don't ban me for this- We say law we say order we say religion we say government and let us not forget the new world order. 

The fact is, we cannot function otherwise: We need religion because it gives us belief! We need law so that we don't rape and kill. We need government to maintain and uphold everything you see and use like water, food and roads. We need a new world order so that we can act as one global entity. 

Yes we know that gods might be nothing more than an overactive imagination. Yes we know that innocent people go to prison. And yes! YES! We know that government is prone to corruption. And the truth is the new world order is coming like it or not... The fact is can we function without these elements?

The answer is no... Because without these elements there will be no living at all... The only true conspiracy here is people justifying actions and events that they do not understand. Look at Greek mythology for it is no more a conspiracy then what it is a justifications for an event.

----------


## wynn

For civilised society to exist in the past there have had to be two pillars.
One is the Spiritual as in Church, Religion, (Priests) etc.
The other is Executive as in Civil Service, President (Pharaoh) Army, Police etc.
They have to be mutually supportive of each other otherwise like any structure, remove or weaken one the other takes strain.

Is Christianity (the new, present 'Rome') weakening and bringing the morals of society down with it???? is Islam in the ascendancy???? or is Secularism the new religion???, is the Executive getting too strong and as a result forcing society to topple the Spiritual?????

Perhaps Religion was too strong in the past and this is just a levelling of the playing field????


 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## insulin

Religion was abused by power-hungry monsters that are losing their footing tanks mainly to the internet that is informing people that there are more than just their interpretations. Thanks to the net I can make informed choices! Now if only I can break free from the financial demigod aka âmy bossâ I will be a complete person  :Clap:

----------


## Debbiedle

The way I see it is that we should at any given time do the best with the  knowledge we have at our disposal. Ignoring either "conspiracy theory" or "marketed package" could lead to radical behaviour - a recipe for disaster in my way of thinking.

I think Sean mentioned accountability for self and behaviour.  Thus,  if I lean more to the conspiracy theory in a particular instance, I need to behave accordingly and take full responsibility for my behaviour.

For example:  If I choose not to use insulin because I believe it is a pharmaceutical company "marketing package" - then I need to be responsible for the result of such a decision.  Whether I am vindicated at a later stage or not should be irrelevant. It remains my choice.

It also remains my choice as to where "I" begin and end.  Do I personally stop taking insulin or do I convince others to join me on my crusade?  Do I  take on the pharmaceutical companies and demand explanation or do I allow them to continue "marketing".  

All of these are personal choices and very few people can afford to go on one man crusades - until the matter at hand offends them, influences them and/or touches them in a way that they can no longer ignore it.  

In fact, without a bit of conspiracy thinking we would not be seeing a full picture (it can be equated to negative type thinking) when weighing up a situation.  With no "marketed" thinking we would be missing out on the obvious (positive type thinking).  Considering both these lines give us alternatives.  All three the former lead us to further fact finding and finally going with our own gut and intuition.  All in all we have simply covered 5 of the Edward De Bono 6 hat thinking processes.  Step 6?  What to do with it, where to from here?

Back to the self responsibility and the price of taking a side.

----------


## Marq

I was thinking back on the various conspiracy discussions that I have been involved in and could not think of anybody that used conspiracy theories as an 'excuse' for their current circumstance in life. Most are well educated people in ok positions in life. I believe they are just free thinkers and have an alternate view on life and how it works which in certain cases one battles to debate the points made.

I also think there is a confusion of thoughts ranging from rage that they could be manipulated and be so gullible through to jealousy for not being part of this big picture.

The overview on the conspiracy theory on life goes like this.....
Life is an adventure computer game. You are the adventurer picking up assets, treasures and experiences along the way battling other adventurers for scarce resources - experiences are infinite and can be shared with other adventurers to make them aware of what could happen along the way. The provider of the equipment, screen mouse keyboard, cpu and memory etc. is God and the programmer of the life game is the Illuminati/Bilderbrand/Broederbond/[fill in your favourite conspirator here]. You are the designer of your own body making mods every time you return for a better experience. Every now and again you bomb out or have a time out and come back with a new life. Lives are infinite but one has to start at the beginning of the game each time.The kabbalah is the help file and Chuck Norris anti virus/security from other life game forms. The object is to reach the end point of the adventure with everything intact and so become the new programmer or create a new game.

----------

insulin (29-Apr-09), Superscenic (30-Apr-09)

----------


## insulin

Marq  :Applaud: 

So basically "welcome to the Matrix"   :Cool: 

I actually wish that some conspiracies was true. You know the one that says that all of us will be enslaved and be given happy pills, 3 meals a day and a small room to sleep in. I will be a happy slave, a productive slave and when my life is terminated for some or other reason I will happily die. Right now life is meaningless, you cannot sustain yourself and you have nothing and when you grow old you will end up on the streets and die a violent death.  :Frown:

----------


## Frankincense

@Insulin: 
"First of: Do not claim something if you do not understand something."
 - Question: who is this statement directed at? :Ban:   Naturally many Forum members contribute to a thread and a blanket statements to all contributors like this may harm your "Power reputation" from what I hear unless you direct your opinion at a certain individual. :Whistling: 

No, You will not be banned for your contribution :No: . Everybody has a right to air thier mind, as it shows what is in their haert & your contributions are noted by all.

Quote Insulin : "The only true conspiracy here is *people justifying actions* and events that *they do not understand*."

I am prepared to disagree, and would encourage participation from all to illustrate otherwise to you through patient reasoning.

 The Conspiracies (and some are no longer Theories) I have spoken of (Teach) are :

(1) Not even being justified by the perpetrators as usually have greed and control as their motive and are mostly unjustifiable.

(2) The perpetrators understand extremely well their intended consequences, as it's their means to an end.

Quote Insulin : "The fact is can we function without these elements? The answer is no"

If the element you speak of is the* chipping of flesh* which, as we have said, is a part of the primary destiny of the NWO at the later stages, then I once again have prepared a disagreement.(There's no use in chatting about peripheral purposes of the NWO as this is the CRUX of the matter at hand for most part)

The answer is in fact "Yes". We can live without that element, however it comes with a price, as those will be "The Chosen" who did not accept that very element. In fact honestly speaking, only those who do not accept it will have LIFE! Rolling it out will be done by CONSENT initially, and finally by CONQUEST.

I would suggest to preserve civility, one should assess a matter at hand objectivley, and focus on the matter under review, and not the presenters'  charachteristics, lest we loose focus of the matter at hand and fall into judgment of individuals expressing their view.

Quote :"I actually wish that some conspiracies was true. You know the one that says that all of us will be enslaved and be given happy pills"

OMG..WTF? Point in case...well I have "Bad" news for you, but to you it may seem a "Dream come true". There is currently much discussion surrounding the *chipping of flesh* for finacial control and National security and many other provided reasons and is sanctioned in The Word in Revelations...so you will have your desired "Global Enslavement."

As we have said : The People will even demand it! :Huh: 

A person having a label placed on him by others termed "Conspiracy Theorist" sounds so much like the similar term in the Dark Ages of the astronomers like Gallileo who were termed "Heretics". OMG... Poor souls for expressing things people were not prepared for and being labelled and punished for it.

I ask for Mercy toward all Man labeled "Conspiracy Theorist" and rather request thourough investigations of their opinions, reserving judgement.

Judge the ideas presented not the Man, for the man's flesh will return from whence it came, but the idea presented *may* live forever for History to attest.

Goodnight...

----------

insulin (29-Apr-09), Superscenic (30-Apr-09)

----------


## Dave A

So I take it I don't have to worry that they're folks just looking for an excuse  :Cool: 



> I ask for Mercy toward all Man labeled "Conspiracy Theorist" and rather request thourough investigations of their opinions, reserving judgement.


I *tried* to behave in the Illuminati thread  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Frankincense

@Dave: "So I take it I don't have to worry that they're folks just looking for an excuse "

As we have said: Do not worry  :Slayer:  about what they may be looking for. Only concern yourself with what news they bring and the consequences should it be fact. It's entirely up to you to choose.

Most of our energy should be spent on dicernment between what is good and bad through diligent research and a pinch of intuition as that is what makes an individual as there will always be room for Faith as mentioned in what was termed my "Interlude on Objectivity" in http://www.theforumsa.co.za/forums/s...+inside&page=2, 

fret not thyself of the "excuses" the messengers may be looking for.

If it's Good, keep it close. If crap, leave it out.

Cool like that...

----------


## Dave A

I'd forgotten about that thread. Nice one!

Was that our first sparring session on the issue?

BTW - I stand by post 16 in that thread. It sums up my reservations. Call me undecided.

----------


## insulin

@Francois  :Clap: 

My life was one of consequence. Basically everything I do, say or indicate backfires on me. âStory of my lifeâ So I always expect the absolute worst to manifest itself at any given time. Being positive is like lying to myself and I am actually a positive thinker. However I really donât care about the world... I thought I did but I donât... See a lifetime of just plain failing will do that to a person. I am forever looking for work and I am forever losing my job because of something stupid like âyour contract has expired and we are feeling the economic crunch sorryâ No matter how hard you work no matter how positive you are these things will happen and continue to happen because thatâs life... 

So please: If someone wants to tattoo my forehead and put a nuclear driven chip up my spine then please do so with my permission. As long as I have function, meaning and can urn some sort of a stable living I am happy... Chip away. The difference is you have something to lose... I donât...  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Superscenic

I have a very simple belief system when it comes to conspiracy theories: Let me use this example: the "Three Card Monty card game"

The aim: Guess which face down card is the queen.
The lure: The "winnings" pile of dollars the hustler displays on the table. "C'mon its easy."
Common sense: He's a hustler otherwise he wouldn't be making a profit.

Now you KNOW the scaly guy is a hustler, but you let your greed override your common sense. After all its only a dollar right? You suspect (rightly) he's a cheat, but because of the winnings you give him the benefit of the doubt. This I call "a one dollar suspicion." 

Now you guess the card, but due to slight of hand he cheats and you lose a dollar. At this point you know you have been cheated. Now your "one dollar suspicion" has become "a one dollar certainty". :Slap: 

He may let you win a few times as long as he can let you lose more. Marketing = "a one dollar conspiracy"

Now my proof is this: Imagine the stake was a Hundred Billion Dollars. Do you have any doubt there is a conspiracy? Neither have I. Just tell me who gets money.

This link shows a map from "They Rule" I'm sure if you shift some of these names around the picture would be a pentagram. http://www.theyrule.net/2004/tr2.php  Conspiracy Nuts post their own maps on this site in the maps section. http://www.theyrule.net/2004/tr2.php

----------


## insulin

I am not saying that conspiracies are taboo I am saying: so what! So they have the power and the money and they can destroy and build anything they want nothing can stop them from doing this because they have the biggest guns, bombs and a military of note. So we know all of this. We know it is fact. The fiction part is us trying to stop them. There is just no way to stop âthemâ

I love this song: End of the World (Acoustic) by  Cold.  :Clap: 

Everyone came around here
Everyone else got sick
And watched the clock tickin' slowly
Everyone knew the ending
Opened a bag of tricks
And stumbled over their own
They blew minds away
Sort of the cripplin just like thunder
And it's gone today
I'm so happy that it's on

It's the end of the world

Well it's far away
In a hurricane, twisting slowly
Now it's gone today
I'm so happy that it's on

It's the end of the world

My world, my love, my gun

Now I'm all alone
Kept the pain inside
Wanna torch the world
Cause I'm breathin fire

My world, my love, my gun

 :Clap:

----------


## msmoorad

i did not read any of the previous posts properly dur to time constraints but i just wish to say that there are many thing that are taken as "conspiracy theories" but are actually true.
if you spend lots of time on the net visiting many sites and comparing the info/news etc, i believe its possible to diffrentiate between the truth (more or less) and outright bulls**t.
the problem arises when we rely on mainstream/accredited/reputable media only.they are biased-sometimes to an extent thats shocking.
money makes the world go round- so always ask- who benefits?
have to go.

----------


## Dave A

> the problem arises when we rely on mainstream/accredited/reputable media only.they are biased-sometimes to an extent thats shocking.


They are also more vulnerable to lawsuits.

I wouldn't be too harsh on mainstream media. They love a controversial story too. They simply have less wriggle room to speculate.

----------


## sgafc

_I am not saying that conspiracies are taboo I am saying: so what! So they have the power and the money and they can destroy and build anything they want nothing can stop them from doing this because they have the biggest guns, bombs and a military of note. So we know all of this. We know it is fact. The fiction part is us trying to stop them. There is just no way to stop “them”_
 If there was no way to stop them we would have been completely enslaved by now, not that we are not already enslaved. But a window of opportunity exists.

When we share information, dont contrue it as imposition. Big difference :Stick Out Tongue: . For now every individual has the right to be exposed to all the facts, yes facts, NOT THEORIES. If information is too "far out" simply ignore it. Dont even try to debate it. The problem is that skeptics want US to prove the "theory", since they too lazy to go out and research it themselves, also they fear where their own intuition, and suspicions might lead, remember "Ignorance is Bliss".

Responsibility involves asking questions, debunking rubbish, connecting the dots etc. Many Conspiracy Theories emanate from trusted government sources, ie Middle Eastern Politics, the Arabs Conspiring to blow up the World Trade Centre. These theories fall squarely into the definition of Conspiracy Theories that were not proven.But it is automatically believable because of its source.

The same media that lies to us about the world being overpopulated  when mathematical calculations reveal that we can squeeze the entire 6billion world population in the  state of Texas, or even South Africa, and every person would have 600sq meters to him/herself. How about the proven FACT that 46% of the planets space consist out of untapped wilderness? But thats a conversation for another thread.... :Cool:

----------


## insulin

@sgafc

To uncover BS is frustrating but to uncover the truth is madding let me tell you... However to confront it you think information is power and you will go on the net thinking I am clever enough to differentiate fact from fiction. Then you come to the conclusion that something is wrong and that these wrong pictures go about masquerading as secret sects or secret organizations. 

However if you think carefully, âif they are that old and that well educated then all information about them will be fabricatedâ These fabricated stories intern sparked people to start sects and secret organizations thus the fabrication itself became fact. Now that is a scary thought... not? 

Now there is a ring of powerful influential individuals. Yet they donât go about drinking blood or doing stupid rituals at midnight... Now to give you some advice, ask yourself this question: what am I not reading? What bit of information is never mentioned on the net? Now you will find out in your own time how truly maddening this exercise really is. 

âGood luckâ  :Confused:

----------


## Marq

> Yet they donât go about drinking blood or doing stupid rituals at midnight...


Ha....I don't know about that. I have heard that they do :Big Grin:  
Pacts and contracts with the devil and all that stuff is a serious part of being large and in charge. :Wink:

----------

insulin (04-May-09)

----------


## insulin

Blood rituals are a powerful tool that will elevate the chosen to become superior thus fearing nothing. It is about empowerment yet it is more about discipline and obedience. There is no mystical meaning in their particular practices however these practices will still bind them to the selected few that rule the land, sea and air. In essence there rituals are designed to demoralize the individual thus its uses are confused with satanism.

----------


## Dave A

I'd rather join the sect that does the orgies with nubile wenches  :Devil2:

----------


## Marq

The Great Rite - Yes I could also join that sect. I believe there are a few Pagans in Durban that could show us the ropes :Innocent: 




> In essence there rituals are designed to demoralize the individual thus its uses are confused with satanism.


True, but this is fodder for the unwashed and diversion for the unknowing. The real guys do blood rituals, with Mystical meanings, that are not satinical and they use these energies to empower themselves into their world. 

Another form of blood sacrifice is the genocide that's 'allowed' to happen around the world. Why did the powers that control the world not do anything about Rwanda. Why is there this statement that it will never happen again and then it does. Blood Diamonds, the arms trade, the drug trade and organised crime have all one thing in common - blood letting. Sure it also controls the masses but are these thugs and tyrants really in charge or are they just pawns in a bigger picture of ritual and energy thieves designing a world in the etheric realm?

----------


## Debbiedle

@ Superscenic - I love your Three Card Monty theory - must say it makes lots of sense!  If anything it will always bring balance.

@Insulin - With nothing to lose, you are in an incredible position of power - hope you plan to use it wisely!!!  Good Luck!

@Dave - With less wiggle room WTH are they speculating so much?  Of late the news has been little *but* speculation - to the extent that we now watch it with the sound OFF and award prizes within the family to the person who comes up with the funniest version!!   :Big Grin:   I think main stream media's  level of accountability and/or their journalistic ability leaves much to be desired.

@ Insulin - I think we can stop "them" whoever "they" may be at the time.  But we need courage, commitment and to be of one mind. The internet is bringing the ability to be of  "one mind"  The courage - well that will still have to come from individuals but I believe that our new generations may have this courage - they are not as fearful as their elders.  The energy?  (Don't have a cookin clue!)

@sgafc  - Responsibility involves asking questions, debunking rubbish, connecting the dots :Applaud:   Have to agree - it is called not following sheepishly...whether it is the conspiracy dudes or the not conspiracy dudes... if you follow sheepishly at some stage you will be led to slaughter...

----------


## insulin

You have no clue what you are talking aboutâ¦ And I am not going to provide detailsâ¦ However I will say this: A lot of people use their own little imaginations to do horrible things and create a following that can be used for money, drugs and sexâ¦ There own little world if you will. The truth is nothing they do have true meaning and will never accomplish anything. Now I know this as factâ¦ 

I will leave it at that...

----------


## Debbiedle

> You have no clue what you are talking aboutâ¦ And I am not going to provide detailsâ¦ However I will say this: A lot of people use their own little imaginations to do horrible things and create a following that can be used for money, drugs and sexâ¦ There own little world if you will. The truth is nothing they do have true meaning and will never accomplish anything. Now I know this as factâ¦ 
> 
> I will leave it at that...


I'm not sure who this post was directed at Insulin but I'd like to challenge you not to leave it at that....exactly what I mean when I say "it takes courage" ...for evil to prosper, good men need only keep quiet.

----------


## insulin

@Debbiedle  :Confused: 

It was actually a statement with a bit of a personal attachment... 
But okay I will except your challenge: The thing is what makes evil so damn powerful?  Is it the promise of drugs, free sex, perverted enslavement and empowerment over the weak young and old? Yes it is... but it is only half the picture... See evil is about degradation. See evil works via selection and planning where good works only on faith. 

Fact is evil minds are educated and financially wealthy.  :EEK!: 

Now the powers of good!  :Slap:  The power of good is diminishing because it became impossible separate fact from fiction... See the powers of good have all these BS rules about what you can and cannot do... thus the powers of good are inconsistent and ultimately the greater good got divided thus the greater good became its own worst enemy...  :Frown:  breaking into smaller and smaller pieces like a cooky dissolving in a glass of milk.  :Confused:  

Evil never had to lift a finger all they had to do is sit back and wait... The only reason why good people are keeping their mouths shut is because there facts are all messed up! It has nothing to do with willpower...

----------


## Frankincense

@Insulin : "As long as I have function, meaning and can urn some sort of a stable living I am happy... Chip away. The difference is you have something to lose... I don’t... "

You mention you have a "stable living etc..."...as long as you claim to have anything, shall I remove it for you to realise you have something to loose?

What I know is I could loose the life within my flesh...but my spirit will move on....putting aside anything else I could loose.

@sgafc :  :Applaud: ...sound reasoning!

@Dave : "I'd rather join the sect that does the orgies with nubile wenches "

Hhmmm....we should ignore that post right?...lol

@Insulin : "The only reason why good people are keeping their mouths shut is because there facts are all messed up! It has nothing to do with willpower..."

I have to disagree....."Good people" are exactely that...and so too is their understaning/overstanding of creation and creation's wholistic destiny.

A Good apple tree does not yield bad fruit.

I feel it's a consious decision only to speak at the right time....no use in throwing pearls to dogs.......the words of the wise are more often despised.... :Yes: 

What must be must be.....if a large part of humanity is destined to be enslaved, even the prophets will be telling of the disasterous imminent events to occur.... merely speaking out *does not change the destiny*....but may affect the choices made by individuals as the event continues to transpire.... :Gunsmilie:

----------


## Dave A

> @Dave : "I'd rather join the sect that does the orgies with nubile wenches "
> 
> Hhmmm....we should ignore that post right?...lol


After reading the blood rituals posts, I felt the need for a light poke at something...  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## insulin

Honestly blood rituals are powerful bonding tool because these rituals are frowned upon by civilized people. It also promotes bonds and friendships. I will not be too worried about it. However blood sacrifice is something else and it is dangerous territory especially for immediate family members. It also comes down to what religion is being practiced and it gets worst from that point if the religion calls for human sacrifice.  :EEK!:  

This being said âis blood rituals powerful in a magical perspectiveâ The answer is no...  âSo please leave your cat alone!â  :Stick Out Tongue:  Most blood rituals are about bonding âmind, body, sisterhood, brotherhood and enslavement âZombieâs style slavesâ and it has a lot to do with poisons and not just blood on its own. âAlchemyâ is a more fitting term. Again depending on the religion in question...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Does blood magic exist? I cannot confirm or deny the existence of blood magic. Personally âNo commentâ  :Wink:

----------


## Dave A

I'd suggest these sorts of rituals are a combination of peer pressure and entrapment disguised as liberation from the limitations of more widely accepted social norms. The first goal is to bind people to the organisation through a shared "secret" that is acceptable in the group but will be frowned upon in the open light of day.

The initial corruption of the individual's sensibilities is also the thin end of the wedge, opening the door to having the subject perform ever more extreme acts and thereby become more powerful/useful.

----------

insulin (09-May-09)

----------


## insulin

Yes, spot on as usual Dave.  :Smile:  Most sects use these rituals for control. See this is how most satanist cultâs work. It is not about satan it is about controlling a person. Now unfortunately most rehabilitation systems take on a religious face of their own thus they also take full advantage stating things like âYour wife, husband or child needs to be monitored by usâ Thus they turn ignorance into fear and abuse it also... I am sure you heard on the radio stations of all the so-called warning signs that actually include every teenager by default just so that they can profit from scared parents and create a following thus a good profitable organization.

I really do not like these groups... They do more harm than good. My advice is: donât do stupid things just because it is expected of you. Know that someone will use it against you eventually. Do not give âthem the powerâ to control you. 

In short this is how people lose control over their own lives.  :Frown:

----------


## Marq

> In short this is how people lose control over their own lives.


Quite right....its a bit of catch 22 thing that if not balanced could take you down and out. Its a drug in reverse.

There are those who are not sheeple and do not wish to conform to society standards or thinking - after all, many society standards are usually just the result of successful marketing drives. So in an effort to become this free thinking independent individual, they come across cultist groups who confirm their thinking and so rope them in. Eventually the groups marketing efforts succeed and down they go to a new level.

Its probably no different to the person who feels dejected and starts to go to the pub every night. There he finds like minded down and outers who confirm his suspicions that the world is against him and before he knows it - alcohol is his only friend. That's the down spiral. The up spiral would be to do something active like ritual stuff and so get into that space which is also not within the norms of human behaviour.

----------


## insulin

It does break down to âgroup-thinkâ or âgroup pressureâ and I am amazed at how many intelligent people find themselves in these situations and how willing they are to participate?? Yes I have stated that if the world were to be enslaved I would welcome it because my alternative is poverty. So perhaps some will just do what is asked of them because they know it is the only way to survive. 

It is those thoughts that prove that conspiracies are plausible. That is the scary part in the end of any conspiracy... Deal with the devil or become its victim you decide! The reality is there no options. See for world rulers to truly rule the world they need to make sure that you have: 

(A) No power. 
(B) No choices. 
(C) No human rights.

Right now we have (A) No power and (B) No Choices all they need is (C) No human rights. Now to scare you even more is that (C) is slowly happening thanks to job scarcity limited food, water and healthcare the sings are there it is FACT.  :Frown:

----------


## IanF

Here is a punt for a customer of mine visit http://www.conspiracytheoriesmagazine.com/ He has just started this website to help sell his mags.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Frankincense

....i care less for the motive of an article than for it's contents....


"The only way of discovering the limits of the possible is to venture a little way past them â¦ into the impossible."-- Clarkeâs Second Law

http://www.enterprisemission.com/moon1.htm

 :Oops: 

 :Rofl:

----------

